# Ποιος είπε ότι δεν εφαρμόζεται η θανατική ποινή στην Ελλάδα;



## pros (Nov 12, 2012)

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_09/11/2012_501082


> Ο εν λόγω κρατούμενος εισήλθε στη φυλακή υγιής το 2008. Τρία χρόνια μετά διαγνώστηκε ότι πάσχει από καρκίνο. Αυτό όμως δεν έδειξε να κινητοποιεί το σύστημα της φυλακής. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάστηκαν, σε εκείνο το στάδιο η ασθένεια θα μπορούσε να είχε αντιμετωπιστεί με μια απλή επέμβαση λέιζερ. Ο ασθενής όμως αφέθηκε χωρίς οποιαδήποτε θεραπευτική παρέμβαση για περισσότερους από 14 μήνες, με αποτέλεσμα η νόσος να έχει προχωρήσει με μεταστάσεις σε στάδιο χωρίς επιστροφή.



Και μάλιστα όπως νάναι! Τι γίνεται με μέθοδο και σοβαρότητα, άλλωστε;
Αναρωτιέται κανείς, οι δικαστές και οι υπεύθυνοι του «σωφρονιστικού συστήματος» τι ευθύνες έχουν;
Και ποιος θα τις αποδώσει;


----------

